# General > Recipes >  New ideas for pork

## Dadie

Anyone got some good ideas for cooking pork?
Got a whole pig in the freezer and apart from the usual roasts, chops, and cooking in cider I will need some inspiration!
(and space in the freezer for something other than pork!)
We will be eating a lot of pork!

----------


## landy

hi,i tried a joint on mon in a casserole dish with the end of a tin of fruit salad,juice and all.everyone scoffed the lot.tasty and very moist.

----------


## puffin croft

great use for cold roast pork;cut into strips and fry in some garlic and chinese five spice,it goes like crispy duck,lovely.serve it with other stir fryed veg and noodles.
top pork chops with breadcrumbs mixed with pesto and grill.
one of the main ways i use our pork for apart from sausages is to mince some and make meatballs with a lovely tomato sauce and pasta or a peppery cream sauce with rice or noodles ,also pork burgers.u can mince any bits of the pig too,so the belly is really good!

----------


## Dadie

Im thinking about potted heid!
But im busy making stock in the biggest pan I have with the bones and scrappy bits at the moment.
So any good recipes for potted head are welcome too!
But I think my big pot just isnt big enough....
Where can I beg/borrow a really massive pot from!.
Might have to go and annoy my mum...she has a decorator and relatives coming today...so not the best time to turn up asking for a pot  :Smile:

----------


## footie chick

This is a firm favourite of ours

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/p...pepper-goulash

----------


## squidge

Soy braised pork

Shoulder of pork
Sherry
Soy sauce
Ginger
Spring onions
Garlic
Brown sugar

Now I'm not so good on measurements
 cos I usually just slug it in so here goes. 

Half a bottle sherry and two thirds soy sauce in a big pan. Add couple spoons sugar, three or four bashed garlic cloves, couple spring onions and a bit of chopped up root Ginger. Heat in pan then add your pork in one piece. Cover with close fitting lid, bring to boil then turn down to slow simmer. Cook tip soft and falling apart usually about three hours. Shred meat, serve with rice and stir fried veg with the liquid poured over. You can thicken with a bit of cornflour if you need to.

----------


## Dadie

Oh you measure the same way as me...glug of this...splash of that..dod of this...and a shuggle o at...and a bitty of that and its done!

----------


## donnick

try roasting it with honey, treacle ,cinnamon stick and bay leaves yummy

----------


## Birdie Wife

I had a recipe in one of my favourite cook books which is Spanish-inspired, and involves cooking a joint of pork in milk. Basically you almost cover the joint in milk and bay leaves (and I think some apple)for 2-3 hours. It was delicious - but you have to keep an eye on the milk and make sure it doesn't boil over! After that long of simmering, the milk reduces right down and the solids come out of it, which makes a gorgeous sauce. It's unusual but really nice.

----------


## dandod

> This is a firm favourite of ours
> 
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/p...pepper-goulash




cant recommend this recipe enough we have been making this almost every couple f weeks since we seen it on telly a couple of years ago. :Smile:  you have good taste.

----------


## Truewoman

My Mum used to make something called Parthenon Pork, it's pork belly strips, dipped in egg & coated in breadcrumbs seasoned with dried sage, you set them in a roasting tin on slices of onion & roast in the oven - apologies but I don't know quanties or timings, tend to use my own judgement and hope for the best  ::

----------


## Dadie

Iona solved all my cooking pork problems.....she switched off my chest freezer for me, and, as I dont go in that freezer very often as I use the fridge freezer in the kitchen for daily/weekly stuff, I didnt notice until the meat was most definately off.
Yucky job putting it in the bin..... ::

----------

